# Get Out And Explore! > Tech Section >  Evo level kit vs Rancho 2" progressive sport kt

## bob

Anyone have any feedback on these, specifically for a 2 door 2012 JK. 
I would go with the rs5000x shocks on the Rancho kit because I don't want to adjust things. Plus New England weather probably won't treat the adjuster well.
Any feedback like geometry issues, rake in the wrong direction much less not actually levelling it, track bar, caster, etc.
This will only have stock 32" tires, and no more than 33" if that. Also plan on adding factory bumper winch llate and wire rope winch, so about 100 pounds on the front. Possibly an engine skid, if I find one I like because I hate the motor mounting location, adds vibes I hated.
Thanks for any input

----------


## bob

Nm, ordering rancho. Any input still appreciated though lol

Sent from my SM-N910V using Tapatalk

----------


## Rubicon

No input, because I don't have any first hand experience, but willing to help ;)

----------


## bob

Many thanks Shawn 

Sent from my SM-T380 using Tapatalk

----------

